# Cleaning Diamond Plates



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2012)

I was wondering how you folks who have Diamond plates clean them?I use mine for flattening my stones & reprofiling,first step sharpening on other peoples stainless steel knives.


----------



## Pabloz (Sep 11, 2012)

Barkeepers Buddy, Ajax, Softscrubb, Stainless steel scubber powder, Boraxo, etc. and a scrubber brush.

PZ


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Paul I'll pick up a scubber brush just for my plates.My DMT XX coarse 120 I've had 4 yrs.,used a brush on it wt comet.Reciently picked up a Atoma 140,its diff. has little groups that looks like dots on the plate.It works really well for reprofiling & thinning behind the edge on dull stainless blades.

Just did a girls fancy Shun Gyuto with Damascus.The Atoma I could Thin wt control as not to get any scratches in the damascus.I am careful wt. those fancy pretty blades,don't want to mess them up.Some of these knives look new,but the edges are totally rounded


----------



## TB_London (Sep 12, 2012)

Rinse with water then rub with a pencil eraser, pulls all the dirt out


----------



## Pabloz (Sep 12, 2012)

TB_London said:


> Rinse with water then rub with a pencil eraser, pulls all the dirt out



Gotta try this...might be the smart way to work.

PZ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 12, 2012)

Lots of BKF and rub it in with my fingers(it helps get the swarf outta my fingers, too).
Before:





It is wet, but that rust is not loose, that's how the plate looked. It's got dark-colored stone crud, rusty swarf, etc all up in there.

After:




Cuts much better when clean.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 12, 2012)

With the BKF do you use the powder?I notice it also comes in liquid


----------



## Drybonz (Sep 12, 2012)

keithsaltydog said:


> With the BKF do you use the powder?I notice it also comes in liquid



I have used the liquid on other things, and it isn't nearly as strong as the powder. My advice would be use the powder.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 12, 2012)

Yup powder. Cheap too


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 12, 2012)

I use a pink pearl eraser. It also works well to clean sandpaper. 
The belt sander cleaning bars also work.


----------



## TB_London (Sep 12, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Gotta try this...might be the smart way to work.
> 
> PZ



It really is


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks that BKF works great for cleaning diamond plates,got a 4" scrub brush wt. handle.I like cheap fixes that work.What else is that BKF good for?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2012)

keithsaltydog said:


> Thanks that BKF works great for cleaning diamond plates,got a 4" scrub brush wt. handle.I like cheap fixes that work.What else is that BKF good for?



Everything


----------



## Chifunda (Sep 18, 2012)

keithsaltydog said:


> What else is that BKF good for?



Can't beat it for cleaning copper pots.


----------



## gentlecook (Oct 13, 2012)

whats the BKF ?? transcribe please

wanna clean my Atoma 140


----------



## markenki (Oct 13, 2012)

gentlecook said:


> whats the BKF ?? transcribe please


Bar Keepers Friend.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 13, 2012)

Bar Keepers Friend is really good stuff. Works great on diamond plates and it's also the best product I have found for just cleaning my SS cookware. It just works!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 13, 2012)

gentlecook said:


> whats the BKF ?? transcribe please
> 
> wanna clean my Atoma 140



From Wikipedia:

"Bar Keepers Friend is a powdered cleaning product made by SerVaas Laboratories in Indianapolis, Indiana.[1] It's been produced since 1882, and was invented by a chemist in Indianapolis, where the product continues to be manufactured.[2] It has since become the base of a line of cleaning products by SerVaas, who started producing and carrying the product under the Bar Keepers Friend name in the 1950s. Unlike similar abrasive cleaning products, such as Comet and Ajax, Bar Keepers Friend uses oxalic acid as its active ingredient."

It's probably going to be a bit hard to find where you are, so you may want to try a scouring powder that is available locally.

Rick


----------

